# 2021 Sea Hunt Ultra 255SE



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2021 Sea Hunt Ultra 255SE being pushed by a Yamaha 300hp 4stroke and is sitting on a McClain heavy duty tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is currently rigged with the following notable options and accessories.

- Garmin 12â€ Chartplotter w/thru hull transducer
- Garmin VHF Radio w/Antenna
- Yamaha Electric Steering
- Yamaha Digital Gauge
- Hardtop w/Ultra Blue Underside & Kingfish Holders
- Ultra Blue Hull Color
- All Aluminum is powdercoated Gloss White
- Bow Filler Cushion
- Trim Tabs w/LED indicator lights
- Side Entry Ladder w/Ladder Holder
- Windlass w/Lewmar Anchor Package
- Underwater Blue LEDâ€™s

Beautiful Ultra 255SE rigged out properly for the Family that does it all! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Trades Welcome!! Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net


----------

